# Another 6 Yr Old ~ Another Double Beard..



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Well not too long ago some of you seen the bird my son shot which was a giant double beard and today my son asked me if we could take his class mate out and so we did. Took him to a spot we have been trying to get on one of two birds and today we saw 4 toms and a jake and the boy laid down a dandy. Initially thought yep he is over 10" then turned him over kneeled down an what do you know.. There was another beard.. 

1st Beard - 11"

2nd Beard - 4"

Spurs 15/16 each


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Great bird! Greater smile!! Way to go. Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

That's so cool. I'm sure he was pretty pumped! Congrats

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Good stuff Dan....congrats!:coolgleam


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

What kind of gun do you have those 6 year olds shooting?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work Dan! A day late and a dollar short as they say .


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Its a TriStar 20 Guage Youth Viper I believe.. Semi auto using 2 3/4" Federal Heavyweight 7 shot with a Primos Jelly Head choke tube..

When the kids shoot for first time I let them shoot at a turkey target at about 15 yards with very light low brass 7 or 8 chat (clay pigeon loads) cause they don't kick much at all. First time I settle them on the gun I have them dry fire the gun once they line it up.. 2nd time is also a dry fire but I pretend I load just to see if they jump, jerk or flinch.. Most kids don't.. then the 3rd time I run a live round. 

This little boy by the 3rd shot rolled the box over and was smiling ear to ear with confidence.. When they shoot the high brass turkey loads they are shooting for the first time.. 

Believe it or not the boy shot this bird at over 45 yards.. I have more confidence in that gun shooting 2 3/4" rounds than I do my 12 Gage with 3" shells.. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nice Dan.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job again


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

thongg said:


> nice job again


Thank you sir for the recommendation and helping me get it!! Pretty awesome little gun!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Its a TriStar 20 Guage Youth Viper I believe.. Semi auto using 2 3/4" Federal Heavyweight 7 shot with a Primos Jelly Head choke tube..
> 
> When the kids shoot for first time I let them shoot at a turkey target at about 15 yards with very light low brass 7 or 8 chat (clay pigeon loads) cause they don't kick much at all. First time I settle them on the gun I have them dry fire the gun once they line it up.. 2nd time is also a dry fire but I pretend I load just to see if they jump, jerk or flinch.. Most kids don't.. then the 3rd time I run a live round.
> 
> ...


That's great. My daughter will be 6 in July. She's shot BB guns and we're going to shoot a .22 at the PF kids event in a couple weeks. I thought we'd be a couple years before she shouldered a shotgun but maybe not.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Good stuff Dan, Congrats to the youngster


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

That is sweet!! Love that smile. I can think of 2 Snood members he can replace in 2014!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice Job Dan (on both birds)!! I tried to get my son on a bird this year, but just couldn't find any birds on our property... How did your daughter do this spring?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

K9 if he arms are long enough you can get a slip on sims pad otherwise have them wear a sweater or jacket.. 

Thanks fellas!!

Bob, 

No bird for Ali this year.. we hunted a few times at nit and actually had this guy at 50 yards but i didnt think the gun could do it so i had her hold off and turns out i should have turned her loose.. not sure if we will get out again or not.. Other problem was she didnt want to get out of bed to go in the am so we were limited to evening hunts..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Double awesomeness! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

k9wernet said:


> That's great. My daughter will be 6 in July. She's shot BB guns and we're going to shoot a .22 at the PF kids event in a couple weeks. I thought we'd be a couple years before she shouldered a shotgun but maybe not.


My 8yr old daughter shot a .410 earlier this spring in preparation for turkey hunting and didn't like the recoil...so I had her put on a "neoprene" ski style life jacket we have, and then shoot--It worked wonders...she was even shooting the .20ga with turkey loads with no problems from the recoil. Might be worth a try for those of you with kids that are bothered by the recoil. I just throw their camo jacket over the life vest and it worked like a charm. Not if I could just find some birds for her :rant:!!


----------

